

George Lucas's daughter goes from 'wimpy fat kid' to pro MMA fighter - mathattack
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/2/27/4037062/amanda-lucas-george-daughter-pro-mma-fighter-star-wars-deep

======
lutusp
> George Lucas's daughter foes [sic] from 'wimpy fat kid' to pro MMA fighter

She "foes" from wimpy fat kid? Wait, a better question -- why didn't you copy
the linked article's title instead of typing your own:

"George Lucas' daughter Amanda goes from 'wimpy fat kid' to pro MMA fighter"

Three seconds.

~~~
mathattack
Thank you for the correction

